# Some advice needed



## Arthster (1/1/15)

HI guys 

I need some advice. 

I have now been playing with rebuildable devices and I much prefer them over the normal devices where you need to have a monthly supply of coils. (Not that i don't like them or think they are bad, I just prefer the flexibility you get with rebuildables. 

So my new years resolution that i am not going to break is to buy more vape gear. 

so the next item on my list is the SMOK pipe which I hope I can get at the end of January. but with this I want to get the Lemo 

but this is were my problem comes in, my take to work or TTW vape is the Istick with the Nautilus or the MVP with the Kanger Tank mini. 

I would like to replace the Nautilus and the Kanger tank with a rebuildable tank. so I was looking at the Kayfun 2.1. Basically its the same as the 3.1 but just thinner so it wont look like the Istick or MVP picked up an STD. 

Do you guys think this is a good idea or are there other rebuildable tanks that You would suggest for the MVP and Istick.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/1/15)

From what I've gathered from Kayfun 2.1 owners is that it's a sumbitch to build on. For the iStick I'd go for a Kayfun lite or 3.1 with a nano kit to make it a bit shorter. The Orchid is also a good option, V3 for compactness or V4 for more juice capacity. I'm using the Rose V2 with a stumpy kit on my iStick and it's a really nice pocket friendly combo. Got a 1.5 ohm single coil in there and plodding along at 6.5W the battery just goes on and on and on....

@annemarievdh has the 2.1 with a MVP, maybe she could post a pic to see what this combo looks like?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

I wash just looking at the Orchid on VK's site. I must say I do like the size of it very much.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/1/15)

Here's my set up, the Rose V2 with the stumpy kit is 73mm, exactly the same height from the top surface of the iStick to the top of the drip tip as the iStick itself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

That looks pretty awesome. Much better then I thought it would look with a big tanks.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/1/15)

I'm using the ego adapter with the big Nautilus' beauty ring, I like the look more than just mounting the atty directly to the mod, I can't handle that over hang above the fire button. Doing away with the adapter does make it a whole lot more compact though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/1/15)

Another option is get EVOD coils and rebuild them yourself to use with a MPT3.

I did so for a while with the MVP2 and then the iStick, for work hours.

Then the Russian or now IGO for home time.

The EVOD single micro coil is still one of my favourite Vape experiences on a commercial tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm using the ego adapter with the big Nautilus' beauty ring, I like the look more than just mounting the atty directly to the mod, I can't handle that over hang above the fire button. Doing away with the adapter does make it a whole lot more compact though.



I am with you on that one. I have a slight bit of over hang on the IPV 2 with the kayfun. I am trying to avoid looking at that part but its like a mole... it attracts the eye straight to it.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I am with you on that one. I have a slight bit of over hang on the IPV 2 with the kayfun. I am trying to avoid looking at that part but its like a mole... it attracts the eye straight to it.


you need one of these, pop a cool beauty ring over it, problem solved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

Yip adding that to the next order


----------



## Arthster (1/1/15)

actually dont need one. I bought an istick not to long ago...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Arthster said:


> HI guys
> 
> I need some advice.
> 
> ...



Hi @Arthster 
Does your work device need to be small?
And how much do you vape at work?

Seems like many like the Lemo and as @free3dom has pointed out it works acceptably on the iStick
So if you get a Lemo, i would perhaps put that on the iStick, even though its big
The Lemo drop is smaller but will it carry you through the day, juice wise?
Then keep the Kanger mini tank you have on the MVP for backup

There dont seem to be small reliable rebuildable tanks easily available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dassie (2/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> From what I've gathered from Kayfun 2.1 owners is that it's a sumbitch to build on. For the iStick I'd go for a Kayfun lite or 3.1 with a nano kit to make it a bit shorter. The Orchid is also a good option, V3 for compactness or V4 for more juice capacity. I'm using the Rose V2 with a stumpy kit on my iStick and it's a really nice pocket friendly combo. Got a 1.5 ohm single coil in there and plodding along at 6.5W the battery just goes on and on and on....
> 
> @annemarievdh has the 2.1 with a MVP, maybe she could post a pic to see what this combo looks like?


Agree on the Orchid. Mine's the V3. Had to be shown how to wick it (thanks @ESH) but now she is amazing. Excellent flavour, great cloud and a really nice deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

